# مواقع جميع شركات السيارات العالمية



## عبد.الرحمن (23 يوليو 2009)

هونداي - Hyundai - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.hyundai-motor.com_
موقع شركة هونداي الكورية الرسمي لصناعة السيارات


*فولكس واغن - بريطانيا* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/_
في هذا الموقع تدخل الى عالم سيارة فولكس واغن بالمملكة المتحدة


*BMW* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.bmw.com/_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة بي إم دبليو الألمانية 


*Renault* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.renault.com_
موقع شركة سيارات رينو الفرنسية


*نيسان* - زيارة الموقع
_http://nissan-me.com/_
موقع شركة سيارات نيسان اليابانية (نيسان الشرق الأوسط)


سكودا- زيارة الموقع
_http://www.skoda-auto.com/_
موقع شركة سيارات سكودا Skoda


*Toyota* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.toyota.com_
موقع شركة تويوتا اليابانية


*Honda* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.honda.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة هوندا اليابانية و هي شركة متخصصة أيضا بصناعة محركات سيارات السباق و الدراجات النارية


*Ferrari* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.ferrari.it/_
موقع سيارات فيراري


*Hummer* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.hummer.com/_
موقع سيارات هامر الأمريكية


*Ford* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.ford.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة فورد الأمريكية


*Peugeot* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.peugeot.com_
موقع شركة سيارات بيجو الفرنسية


*ميتسوبيشي* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mitsubishicars.com_
موقع شركة سيارات ميتسوبيشي MitsuBishi اليابانية الرسمي


*Isuzu* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.isuzu.com_
موقع شركة إيسوزو


*Audi* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.audi.com_
موقع شركة أودي الألمانية


*Citroen* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.citroen.com_
موقع شركة سيارات سيتروين


*Fiat* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.fiat.com_
موقع سيارات فيات الايطالية


*porsche* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.porsche.com/_
موقع سيارات بورش الايطالية


*Land Rover* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.landrover.com/_
موقع شركة لاندروفر البريطانية


*Mazda* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mazda.com/_
الموقع الرسمي العالمي لشركة مازدا اليابانية


*Mercedes-Benz* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mercedes-benz.com/_
موقع شركة مرسيدس بنز الألمانية


*Volvo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.volvocars.com_
موقع سيارات فولفو الهولندية


*Chevrolet* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.chevrolet.com/_
موقع سيارات شيفروليه الأمريكية


*OPEL* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.opel.com_
موقع سيارات أوبل الألمانية


*Buick* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.buick.com_
موقع سيارات بويك الأمريكية


*Cadillac* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.cadillac.com_
موقع سيارات كاديلاك الأمريكية 


*Lotus* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lotuscars.co.uk_
موقع شركة لوتس البريطانية


*Suzuki* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.suzuki.co.jp/_
موقع شركة سوزوكي اليابانية


*Daewoo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.daewoomotor.com_
موقع سيارات دايوو الكورية


*KIA* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.kia.co.kr/_
موقع شركة كيا الكورية


*Alfa Romeo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.alfaromeo.com_
موقع شركة ألفا روميو


*Lancia* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lancia.com_
موقع سيارات لانسيا


*Infiniti* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.infiniti.com/_
الموقع لشركة سيارة انفينيتي التي تصنعها نيسان اليابانية


*Pontiac* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.pontiac.com_
موقع سيارات بونتياك الأمريكية


*Mercury* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mercuryvehicles.com/_
موقع سيارات ميركوري الأمريكية


*Lincoln* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lincolnvehicles.com/_
موقع سيارات لينكولن الأمريكية


*Lamborghini* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lamborghini.com/_
موقع سيارات لابمبرغيني


*Jaguar* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.jaguar.com_
موقع شركة جاكوار البريطانية


*Aston Martin* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.astonmartin.com_
موقع شركة أستون مارتين


*Mclaren* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mclarencars.com_
موقع سيارات مكلارين

*Acura* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.acura.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة سيارات اكورا الأمريكية التابعة لشركة هوندا اليابانية


*TVR* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.tvr-eng.co.uk/_
موقع شركة تي في آر


*Jeep* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.jeep.com_
موقع سيارات جيب


*Suzuki* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.suzuki.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة سوزوكي اليابانية لصناعة السيارات و الدراجات و المحركات البحرية في اميركا


*Lexus* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lexus.com/_
الموقع الرسمي لسيارة ليكزس التي تنتجها تويوتا اليابانية


*Subaru* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.subaru.com_
موقع سيارات سوبارو



لا تنسونا من دعواتكم يا اخواني

أ ر ج و ا ل ت ث ب ي ت


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهودات الكبيره


----------



## مهندس أكرم (24 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووور أخويا

شلون هذة كل السيارات ؟؟

بوركت


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يوليو 2009)

عبد.الرحمن قال:


> هونداي - hyundai - زيارة الموقع
> _http://www.hyundai-motor.com_
> موقع شركة هونداي الكورية الرسمي لصناعة السيارات
> 
> ...


 

_أشكر لك مهندس عبدالرحمن هذا الجهد_
_بارك الله فيك وأثابك._
​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى عبدالرحمن


----------



## navigator699 (26 يوليو 2009)

يار ب يعطيك على قدر نصبك وتعبك


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (9 أغسطس 2009)

هونداي - Hyundai - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.hyundai-motor.com_
موقع شركة هونداي الكورية الرسمي لصناعة السيارات


*فولكس واغن - بريطانيا* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/_
في هذا الموقع تدخل الى عالم سيارة فولكس واغن بالمملكة المتحدة


*BMW* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.bmw.com/_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة بي إم دبليو الألمانية 


*Renault* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.renault.com_
موقع شركة سيارات رينو الفرنسية


*نيسان* - زيارة الموقع
_http://nissan-me.com/_
موقع شركة سيارات نيسان اليابانية (نيسان الشرق الأوسط)


سكودا- زيارة الموقع
_http://www.skoda-auto.com/_
موقع شركة سيارات سكودا Skoda


*Toyota* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.toyota.com_
موقع شركة تويوتا اليابانية


*Honda* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.honda.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة هوندا اليابانية و هي شركة متخصصة أيضا بصناعة محركات سيارات السباق و الدراجات النارية


*Ferrari* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.ferrari.it/_
موقع سيارات فيراري


*Hummer* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.hummer.com/_
موقع سيارات هامر الأمريكية


*Ford* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.ford.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة فورد الأمريكية


*Peugeot* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.peugeot.com_
موقع شركة سيارات بيجو الفرنسية


*ميتسوبيشي* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mitsubishicars.com_
موقع شركة سيارات ميتسوبيشي MitsuBishi اليابانية الرسمي


*Isuzu* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.isuzu.com_
موقع شركة إيسوزو


*Audi* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.audi.com_
موقع شركة أودي الألمانية


*Citroen* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.citroen.com_
موقع شركة سيارات سيتروين


*Fiat* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.fiat.com_
موقع سيارات فيات الايطالية


*porsche* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.porsche.com/_
موقع سيارات بورش الايطالية


*Land Rover* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.landrover.com/_
موقع شركة لاندروفر البريطانية


*Mazda* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mazda.com/_
الموقع الرسمي العالمي لشركة مازدا اليابانية


*Mercedes-Benz* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mercedes-benz.com/_
موقع شركة مرسيدس بنز الألمانية


*Volvo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.volvocars.com_
موقع سيارات فولفو الهولندية


*Chevrolet* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.chevrolet.com/_
موقع سيارات شيفروليه الأمريكية


*OPEL* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.opel.com_
موقع سيارات أوبل الألمانية


*Buick* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.buick.com_
موقع سيارات بويك الأمريكية


*Cadillac* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.cadillac.com_
موقع سيارات كاديلاك الأمريكية 


*Lotus* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lotuscars.co.uk_
موقع شركة لوتس البريطانية


*Suzuki* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.suzuki.co.jp/_
موقع شركة سوزوكي اليابانية


*Daewoo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.daewoomotor.com_
موقع سيارات دايوو الكورية


*KIA* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.kia.co.kr/_
موقع شركة كيا الكورية


*Alfa Romeo* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.alfaromeo.com_
موقع شركة ألفا روميو


*Lancia* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lancia.com_
موقع سيارات لانسيا


*Infiniti* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.infiniti.com/_
الموقع لشركة سيارة انفينيتي التي تصنعها نيسان اليابانية


*Pontiac* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.pontiac.com_
موقع سيارات بونتياك الأمريكية


*Mercury* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mercuryvehicles.com/_
موقع سيارات ميركوري الأمريكية


*Lincoln* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lincolnvehicles.com/_
موقع سيارات لينكولن الأمريكية


*Lamborghini* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lamborghini.com/_
موقع سيارات لابمبرغيني


*Jaguar* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.jaguar.com_
موقع شركة جاكوار البريطانية


*Aston Martin* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.astonmartin.com_
موقع شركة أستون مارتين


*Mclaren* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.mclarencars.com_
موقع سيارات مكلارين

*Acura* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.acura.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة سيارات اكورا الأمريكية التابعة لشركة هوندا اليابانية


*TVR* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.tvr-eng.co.uk/_
موقع شركة تي في آر


*Jeep* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.jeep.com_
موقع سيارات جيب


*Suzuki* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.suzuki.com_
الموقع الرسمي لشركة سوزوكي اليابانية لصناعة السيارات و الدراجات و المحركات البحرية في اميركا


*Lexus* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.lexus.com/_
الموقع الرسمي لسيارة ليكزس التي تنتجها تويوتا اليابانية


*Subaru* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.subaru.com_
موقع سيارات سوبارو



لا تنسونا من دعواتكم يا اخواني


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 أغسطس 2009)

دودج
http://www.dodge.com/en/


----------



## سمير الطائي (12 أغسطس 2009)

*مشروع مصنع للسيارات*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من اخواني المهندسين الذين لديهم اهتمام بصناعة السيارات اخباري عن التكلفة التقديرية لاقامة مصنع للسيارات الصالون وذلك للحاجة لها في اعداد بحث دراسي وشكرا


----------



## awaw45 (12 أغسطس 2009)

تعيش يا ورد
رحم الله والديك واثابك خير ثواب


----------



## moha_99 (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخى الكريم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 أغسطس 2009)

*OPEL* - زيارة الموقع
_http://www.opel.com_
موقع سيارات أوبل الألمانية


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وأثابكم من فضله


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (24 أكتوبر 2009)

:77: شكرا لردودكم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم وأسعدني ردودكم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (15 نوفمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## طه سيدنا (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً شكراً للردود


----------

